#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Como faço pra rodar um programa em python?

## Elton

Oi galera,

Estou estudando python, mas até agora não consegui rodar nenhum programa, todos os testes deram erro de sintaxe.
Exemplo:

# perfeitos.py
# -*- coding: latin-1 -*-
n = int(raw_input('Digite o número a ser testado: '))
teste = 0
for i in range(1,n):
........ if (n % i) == 0:
................. teste=teste+i
if teste == n:
........ print n, 'é um número perfeito'
else:
........ print n, 'não é um número perfeito'


Preciso de ajuda, o que estou fazendo de errado?

----------


## lord4rk

Ola...
Bom eu tbem estou aprendendo python, refiz o script e rodou na boa!!
O que poder estar acontecendo e com a identação do python!!

#!/usr/bin/env python
#-*- coding:utf-8 -*-

n = int(raw_input('Digite o numero a ser testado: '))
teste = 0

for i in range(1, n):
........if (n % i ) == 0:
................teste = teste + i

if teste == n:
........print n, 'eh um numero perfeito'
else:
........print n, 'Nao eh um numero perfeito'



salve o codigo, depois:
$chmod +x perfeito.py

Depois rode o script com:
./perfeito.py

flw... bom estudos!!

----------


## airtonarantes

Se você pegou esse script de algum lugar e simplesmente colou na sua IDE, então reveja o espaçamento utilizado dentro dos laços.

----------


## Magnun

Como o pessoal disse, provavelmente o problema é a identação. No Python o número de espaços conta como "parte do código" e é obrigatória que eles sigam um padrão. Se você começou a identar o if com 2 espaços, o resto do código deve ser identado sempre com 2 espaços, desta forma um segundo nível de identação teria 4 espaços (2+2). 

Se quiser aprender um pouco mais sobre Python, não esqueça de acompanhar meu curso disponível aqui.

Até mais...

----------

